# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  charla para "la pesadilla del profesor"

## nick63nick

¿Qué tipo de charla utilizais para presentar el juego?

YO vengo haciendo la rutina desde hace algunos meses y a pesar de que veo que el efecto impresiona y mucho al público, noto que quizás no aplico una buena charla que explote aun más el efecto.

Estoy pensando en una charla con algo de comicidad, pero por más que me "estrujo" la cabeza no saco nada en claro.

Así que os pregunto a vosotros, si tenéis esta rutina de cuerdas en vuestro show, si tenéis alguna idea y/o consejo.

Saludos y gracias.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Podes explicar en que consiste el juego "la pesadilla del profesor" ?

----------


## ignoto

Es la de las cuerdas corta, mediana y larga.

Me gusta mas enlazarlo con algo. Yo hago "caras" y gesticulo mucho. Toda la rutina es con mimo y con música de relajación a un volúmen muy bajo.

----------


## BITTOR

Pues los niños se vuelven locos con este juego; mis primito pequeño me suele decir: El otro dia vi un mago que hizo un nudo en una cuerda y lo arranco de ella y despues lo tiro al aire y se volvio a poner en la cuerda, tu sabes hacerlo? y entonces yo les cojo y les hago la pesadilla diciendoles que necesito tres cuerdas iguales pero..... cuando se las doy a mi primo para que me las sujete porque voy a coger algo y se las vuelvo a coger y digo: Bueno entonces con estas cuerdas iguales empezare a hacer magia; y entonces miro las cuerdas y... :shock:  digo: Pero hombre, que has echo :Confused: ?? Y los crios se parten de risa y digo: Bueno no pasa nada.... y con un pase magico vuelven a ser iguales; y se las doy ahora a mi prima para que me las sujete y lo mismo otra vez. Despues ya continuo con la rutina hasta volver a recomponer la cuerda entera y diciendoles que vamos a dejar descansar la cuerda un poco porque ya ven que debe estar un poco enfadad conmigo de tanto estrujarla haciendola nudos. Y ya les hago otro dia lo que ellos quieren   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Quizas mi idea de presentarlo te ayude ya que al final aunque no se lo presentes a niños el publico adulto se va a reir igual, introducciendo algun gag que otro. Es que a mi me encanta que parezca que magicamente las cosas se te estan revelando y ademas porque la cuerda esta harta de que la cortes y la hagas tantos nudos, mejor dejarla descansar y hacer magia con otra cosa   :Lol:   :Lol:  . Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## rufus

Yo aún no la tengo pulida del todo, pero con adultos utilizo como charla la política. Enseñas las cuerdas diferentes diciendo que equivalen a clases sociales, de mayor a menor poder económico, por ej.

Como se acercan las elecciones los políticos nos piden los votos (aquí voy subiendo las puntas que cuelgan) promentiendonos el oro y el moro, que todos vamos a ser iguales, etc.. y comentas que con la palabrería nos engañan por que vemos las cuerdas iguales.

pero una vez pasadas las elecciones ..... todo vuelve a ser igual.

Que os parece la charla, espero comentarios, gracias.

Un saludo

----------


## BITTOR

Pues el primer comentario el mio: Me ha encantado Rufus, ese tema puede dar mucho juego y se puede crear una charla muy buena. Bravo por tu presentacion.  :Wink:

----------


## nick63nick

Pues RUFUS, le estoy dando vueltas a tu presentación y la verdad que creo que se le puede sacar jugo, al menos para público adulto.
Empezaré a estudiarlo y haber que saco.

Gracias por tu comentario.

saludos.

----------


## nick63nick

> Es la de las cuerdas corta, mediana y larga.
> 
> *Me gusta mas enlazarlo con algo*. Yo hago "caras" y gesticulo mucho. Toda la rutina es con mimo y con música de relajación a un volúmen muy bajo.



¿te refieres a que la enlazas con otras rutinas? o al hecho de gesticular, música, etc.

si la enlazas con otras rutinas, ¿con cuales sueles hacerlo?

saludos

----------


## Jmac

Yo las veces que lo hice fue a mayores, de cerca, mangas largas, frente a frente, sin pensarlo. Se quedaron boquiabiertos, sinplemente sin preparacion musical, decir: 
-veamos, tengo tres trozos de cuerda ... ( una buena MD) corta mediana y larga ... gestos y... . 
Es simple, el impacto de algo tan cotidiano, la desigualacion, la igualacion y vuelta al princiopio. Luego te preguntan, te especulan de que en las mangas, que si con otra, que si..., se lo pasan bomba y yo tambien. 
La ultima vez que lo ejecute, les dije que estaba preparando una nueva rutina para poder hacerlo, no mas lejos, de dejarlos mas boquiabiertos.

Y dependiendo de la comfianza; para mayores, yo haria un dialogo comicoerotico.

----------


## nanocampos

!!Muy buenas a todos...

Yo para enanos utilizo un cuento de hadas... sin ánimo de ser pesado, me explico:

_"Érase una vez una princesita que tenía una pulsera (cuerda pequeña) un collar (cuerda mediana) y un cinturón (cuerda grande) de perlas... que le quedaban mejor que a mí, porsupuesto (risitas... y doy a examinar las cuerdas).

La princesita estaba aburrida de ir siempre tan conjuntada, pero no tenía más joyas... así que preguntó a su gente quién le podría cambiar las joyas, y le dijeron que el mago del bosque... (miestras recojo las cuerdas)

Decidió ir a verle y la princesita subió montañas (gestos), bajó valles (más gestos), cruzó lagos (gestos... y risitas...), hasta que llegó al mago del bosque (me señalo cómicamente... más risitas)

Y le dijo: mago del bosque, mago del bosque (voz niña-pija... risas...) ¿¿¿puedes hacer algo con las joyas

Y el mago del bosque le dijo: Sí, claro, para eso soy mago... Y colocó los extremos de las joyas en su mano (ahí hago la magia) y dió tres vueltas con la varita mágica alrededor de ella en el sentido de las agujas del reloj, ¿me ayudáis a contar? (cuentan conmigo 1, 2 y 3...) y al golpear su mano con la varita...

¡¡¡Las tres joyas eran del mismo tamaño!!! Con lo que tenía 1, 2 y 3 collares iguales... (cuento visiblemente las tres cuerdas de una mano a otra... ooooooeees y aplausos...)

Pero claro... ¿dónde va la princesita con tres collares iguales?? Y le dijo al mago: Jo tío!! Eso no es lo que yo quería!! (otra vez voz de niña-pija... más risitas...)

Y el mago le dijo: Pos haberte esplicao!!! Y volvió a reunir las puntas de las joyas en su mano (lo hago) y volvió a dar tres vueltas con la varita alrededor de ella, ahora en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj y contando esta vez del 3 al 1 ¿me ayudáis? (cuentan del 3 al 1...)

Y al tirar de los extremos... ¡Tú mismo! (uno de la primera fila tira de los extremos que yo le digo...) ¡¡¡volvía a tener la pulsera, el collar y el cinturón!!! (APLAUSOS MIL!!!)"_

Espero que os sirva...

Un saludo a todos!!!

----------


## nick63nick

¡¡¡ BRAVOOO ....NANOCAMPOS.......¡¡¡ 

Me ha gustado tu charla para los chavales, si no te importa "me la copio".....  :Oops:  

la encuentro original y cómica, además totalmente adaptable también para adultos.

¡¡¡ Gracias !!!

----------


## Ayy

yo igual! es muuuy buena, muchas gracias por compartirla nanocampos, yo lo unico que hacia era en plan:
llegas y dices a los niños que te has comprado 3 cuerdas, pero que el de la tienda estaba cegato y te las ha cortado mal...
y las muestras, las das a comprobar etc..
y realizas el igualarlas, tras soplar una niña pequeñita...   y entonces dices que si la niña es un hada magica... etc etc etc... cuando pongo etc quiere decir que cada uno se alargue o no dependiendo de la actitud de los niños,
y entonces cuentas las 3 cuerdas... tanto los niños como los adultos estan asombrados...
y entonces, escuchar bien ahora, es el momento de hacer callar al niño mas pesado de lso que esten... al mas pesado, le sacas y le dices, ahora sopla tu, para hacer las 3 pequeñitas, y entonces el niño sopla, y tu dices... as i no!! te he dicho soplar, no escupir!! y haces que vuelvan  a ser larga corta mediana, y el niño se queda tranquiliiiisimo, es muy util siempre que hay un niño pesadillo jeje
pero tu historia me ha gustado... te la copio si no te importa  :117:  un abrazo

----------


## nanocampos

Claro!!! Sin problemas!!! Podéis usarla cuando queráis!!!

Tampoco tengo claro que la historia sea mía al completo... lo cierto es que llevo haciéndola bastante tiempo pero no recuerdo si vi algo parecido en algún curso o adapté un cuentecillo de los tradicionales (también hago cuentacuentos de vez en cuando...)

Lo cierto es que la puse para que la gente la cogiera y la adaptara a su estilo... a mí me funciona, pero ya sabéis, "ca uno es ca uno... y ca 2 una montaña"...

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## CharlyAstt

El problema que tengo que pulir en este juego es la muestra de las 3 cuerdas iguales. Como la hacen ustedes?

----------


## Ella

> El problema que tengo que pulir en este juego es la muestra de las 3 cuerdas iguales. Como la hacen ustedes?


esto creo que es mejor que lo preguntes en el area secreta   :Wink:

----------


## Dow

las pocas veces que lo he hecho, y aun no en público más profano que la familia... y coleguillas magos, es hacerlo después de la cuerta cortada y recompuesta, es fácil el movimiento para cortar de un trozo de cuerda los tres trozos pequeño mediano y grande, y además, segun lo cortas, los tres trozos se ven iguales, vaya, que es como si hubieras cortado la cuerda en tres trozos iguales (creo que eso no hacía falta explicarlo), al principio, con la cuerda cortada y recompuesta, pregunto si alguien conoce la teoría de la relatividad, "no no, si yo tampoco, pero es porque estas dos mitades son relativamente iguales...", con la broma de un trozo más largo que otro, culpando al espectador que haya cortado la cuerda (en plan cómico, claro, y no de mala leche jeje), entonces, al tener los tres trozos de  cuerda vuelvo a recordar lo de la teoría de la relatividad, diciendo "estas tres cuerdas son relativamente iguales, pero digo relativamente, porque en realidad es una pequeñita, otra un poco más grande, y otra mucho más grande", todo mientras hago el pase mágico y muestro las tres distintas... y hago la teoría de la relatividad al revés, "pero ahora son relativamente distintas, porque si te fijas bien (pase mágico) son relativamente iguales, esto es como el vaso medio lleno y o medio vacio (mientras muestro las tres iguales), pero como todo en este mundo parece que va a peor... temo deciros que el vaso está medio vacio, vaya, que las cuerdas son relativamente distintas, habiendo una corta  (la saco y la tiro al público), otra un poco más grande (igual) y otra mucho más grand (igual)"... y ahí acaba porque acabo de tirar las cuerdas para no recuperarlas jamás de los jamases...

espero que sirva de ayuda, las demás presentaciones están geniales, al final acabaremos todos mezclando un poco de cada una jaja, salud!  :D

----------


## nick63nick

> El problema que tengo que pulir en este juego es la muestra de las 3 cuerdas iguales. Como la hacen ustedes?


Pues el pase es bastante sencillo......tienes una cuerda en mano derecha y "dos cuerdas" en mano izquierda.....¿no?, pues piensa un poco como tendrías que hacer.....para...tener "dos cuerdas" en tu mano derecha y una cuerda sola en la mano izquierda, que es la última que has de contar, o sea la que hace 3,......  :Wink:  ....ponte delante de un espejo y haz el pase varias veces.....veras como no tardarás mucho en darte cuenta de lo que tienes que hacer...mmmm.........2 x 1.....y listo!!!!

saludos.

----------


## nick63nick

> Iniciado por CharlyAstt
> 
> El problema que tengo que pulir en este juego es la muestra de las 3 cuerdas iguales. Como la hacen ustedes?
> 
> 
> *esto creo que es mejor que lo preguntes en el area secreta *



Bueno....ELLA, quizás con un poco de "sutileza" tampoco hay para tanto...¿no?

De todas maneras, si los moderadores así lo creéis, podéis pasar el hilo a sesiones secretas, o bien, editar y/o quitar mi post, si véis que está "demasiado" explicado.

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

No hace falta poner nada en el área secreta.

Para hacer "eso" se utiliza la cuenta de Slydini. En realidad es un enfile como el de la cuenta de los pañuelos en "Los pañuelos simpáticos".
O sea, que se trata de una técnica básica de magia con cuerdas y/o pañuelos... que no se puede explicar aquí con mas detalle.

----------


## Ella

> O sea, que se trata de una técnica básica de magia con cuerdas y/o pañuelos... *que no se puede explicar aquí con mas detalle*.


a eso me referia yo...el problema de charly no es que no sepa hacerlo, si no que le falta informacion, detalles, imagenes y esas cosas que le permitan aclararse.

cuando hizo la pesadilla en salakabula el sobrino de tamariz no se complico mucho la vida para contar las 3 cuerdas   :Lol:  

yo usaba la misma que ignoto (este juego no lo realizo desde mayo del año pasado!!)

----------


## BITTOR

Muy guapa la presentacion de Nanocampos, si señor!!! Gracias a todos por ese ingenio, este post ha sido muy interesante.   :Wink:  

PD: Jmac ha comentado que dependiendo de la complicidad con el espectador se podria presentar de forma comico erotica; Pues ahi va mi idea: Bueno no me voy a extender mucho pero todos sabemos las comparaciones que hay del instrumento varonil con los negros, los blancos y los chinos; Podeis empezar con una cuerda y diciendo que dios creo al hombre y que a la hora de repartir a los tres les dio lo mismo....o eso creia el..... y sigues contando la historia mientras muestras que en el fondo las tres son diferentes (aqui se puede bromear diciendo cuando cogemos una a una y empezando por la grande: esta es la del blanco.... y la gente se reira porque sabe que no es asi) y sigues con la rutina preguntando: pero realmente el tamaño importa :Confused:  y las vuelves a hacer iguales....... Se puede hacer una charla para la rutina muy graciosa en la que participe el publico tambien; puede ser muy divertido.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Ya entendi como se hace para mostrar cada una de las cuerdas, el probema era que no tenia ninguna imagen y tampoco lo vi hacerlo nunca, pero ya lo solucione Muxas Gracias

----------


## Valju

aquí va mi contribución histórica: Las 3 Hermanas

3 hermanas: una peque que se llama Maria Ignacia; otra es Mariana la Mediana y la Mayor María Engracia (risas). Siempre salían juntas a la calle y un día su mamá las mandó a comprar el pan a la tienda de la esquina. Cuando ivan caminando, Mª Ignacia la pequeña divisó algo que brillaba en el suelo. Al ser más pequeña puede ver mejor las cosas que hay en el suelo (didáctica eliminadora de complejos). Y decidio agacharse a recogerlo; en esto que su hermana la mediana al verla agacharse se agachó con ella y la mayor Mª Engracia (risas) hizo lo propio. Entonces las tres entraron en una trifulca, pelea, riña, No es bueno reñir (en ese momento es cuando se produce el encantamiento en medio del alboroto de la pelea). Y cuando se levantaron, se dieron cuenta de que ninguna tenía "la moneda" y "ERAN DEL MISMO TAMAÑO" (impacto). Luego tras una discusión deciden irse a casa y acostarse sin que las vea su madre. Se acuestan por orden y... ¿a que no sabeis que paso por la mañana? .....jejeje.

Ai un montón de Historias y muy buenas. Saludos. LLevo sin escribir un siglo.

----------


## rufus

Hola de nuevo. Hace tiempo que no escribía nada.

Otra charla para adultos, esta para los más mayores funciona muy bien, suelen ser muy "picarones".

Muestro las cuerdas distintas diciendo que son un chino/oriental, un occidental/europeo y un negro/africano/moreno, lo que mejor se adapte a vuestro auditorio, vas poniendo caras y la gente ya se va dando cuenta de por donde van los tiros. Pues eso que al principio para las mujeres todo va bien y el amor es "ciego" y somos todos iguales. Haces los movimientos oportunos con la charla y "tachan" somos todos igual de "largos". Peeeero, el amor con el tiempo deja de ser ciego por lo que al final si que tiene importancia el tamaño y ya no somos todos iguales. Enseñas las cuerdas otra vez distintas.

Lo he presentado varias veces y funciona muy bien, hay que hablar mas bien poco, y hacer los gestos de complicidad con el público para el tema de los tamaños.

Saludos de nuevo, haaaaaaaasta luego

----------


## Oscar1967

Poner a los políticos con-tra las cuerdas es una gran idea, un tema que todos entendemos, que nos hace imaginar cada cuerda con un color de partido (cada cúal con su idea) y ya estamos esperando un final..... en que todo vuelve a ser igual y "engañados".
Un saludo..

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Rufus: Acabo de presentar este juego con la versión esta de las clases sociales que mencionaste: (sin exagerar) el público se puso en pie a aplaudir, a silbar y a pedir un bis (porque ya salía de escena, pues tenía otro juego en mente pero preferí salir y dejar con las ganas, antes que cansar). Terminé con la conversión de dinero (clásico, con F*P*) a la cual le añadí una historia muy conmovedora de una experiencia personal de niño. 
Muchas gracias por el aporte. A vos y a tod@s...

----------


## rufus

Hola Walter:

Gracias por tu post, me alegra mucho que funcione la charla "política".

Saludos

----------


## Tovaric

hola a todos. A final de mes hago una pequeña función para los niños de la escuela de baloncestos donde juega mi hija y voy a hacer este juego con una presentación que refuerce los valores de los niños.
A groso modo sería tal que así: En el baloncesto juegan jugadores de distintas alturas y habilidades. (saco a tres niñ@s de distintas alturas y les voy dando a cada niñ@ una cuerda para que la examinen). Luego voy explicando las habilidades de cada niño y las funciones que realizan durante el partido. El base es más bajito pero necesita ser muy inteligente para dirigir al equipo y poder pasar y anotar triples (por ejemplo). El alero debe ser muy rápido y penetrar muy bien y hacer los contrataques, y el pivot es más pesado y lento, pero más fuerte y coge rebotes y pone tampones. (pueden haber muchas cualidades que resaltar yo he puesto un ejemplo). 
Pero que cada uno por separado pues no logran nada y que cuando juegan en equipo y dan el máximo de si, todos los jugadores se convierten en igual de importantes (ahí se hace la magia) y que sin cada uno de ellos el equipo no lograría nunca los objetivos.
Una vez que termina el partido, pues todos vuelven a ser unos más altos, otros medianos y otros bajitos pero todos importantes.
Un saludo y espero que os sirva, seguro que trasladándolo a otros deportes u otras actividades puede quedar bien.

----------


## serlop

hola estaba leyendo tu consulta, y por si te sirve el otro dia vi un video show de Mag Lari el espectaculo creo q se llama, estaba en catalan.. la verdad q no entendi bien lo que decia. jeje pero me encanto su presentacion, y el show hace varios juegos con cuerdas por ahi te sea util, entre ellos esta la pesadilla del profesor saludos

----------


## Iban

Aprovecho este hilo para lanzar una reflexión: ¿no os preguntáis si puede que la charla no se coma al efecto? Mal está que la charla sea una excusa para hablar mientras se hace magia, pero igual de malo es que la magia sea algo que se hace para tener las manos ocupadas mientras se cuenta una historia.

----------


## kazam

Hola a todos.
    Iban yo no creo que la charla tenga que comerse el efecto si le vas dando sus pausas y su enfasis cuando llega la hora de hacer los cambios.

    No creo que la charla sea una excusa para hablar mientras se hace magia, siempre que la charla sea adecuada.

    Ni creo que la magia sea algo que se hace para tener las manos ocupadas mientras se cuenta una historia,"eso diselo a Rene Lavand, que te cuenta una historia mientras te hace el numero

     Yo realizo el numero de las dos maneras, con musica, una version mas larga, quitandole el cetro,metiendo las puntas en el bolsillo, quitandole las untas y dejando un aro etc...
y una mas corta para niño en la cual les voy hablando.

----------


## Tovaric

> Aprovecho este hilo para lanzar una reflexión: ¿no os preguntáis si puede que la charla no se coma al efecto? Mal está que la charla sea una excusa para hablar mientras se hace magia, pero igual de malo es que la magia sea algo que se hace para tener las manos ocupadas mientras se cuenta una historia.


Iban, yo llevo poco en esto y no soy el más indicado para opinar. En mi charla sobre baloncesto estoy buscando un fin pedagógico además de mágico. En mi caso concreto, todavía no tengo manejo suficiente para hacer más cosas con cuerdas como el fiber optics pero si lo suficiente para hacer la pesadilla del profesor. Y creo que como no lo "adorne" un poco con charla y ayuda de los niños (en este caso puedo sacar 3 ayudantes) me iba a quedar muy corto. 
Me imagino que si pudiese hacer más cosas con cuerdas, a lo mejor no metería dialogo en otras actuaciones y ante otro público. Aquí si me interesa esa parte para potenciar la educación en valores.
Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Soy un desastre explicándome. :-D

Tovaric, no pretendía poner en juicio tus conocimientos o ausencia de ellos, pues no es asunto mío.

Mi duda es: en el caso que nos cuentas, el mensaje a transmitir es importante. Y, siendo así, es lo que ha de quedar en el recuerdo, más que la propia magia. Y no tengo claro si ésa es tu intención, más allá de buscar una justificación verbal sobre lo que sucede en tus manos. A lo que me refería es: cuando la charla cobra demasiada trascendencia, y no está suficientemente enraizada con el efecto, ambos tienden a disociarse y, en la batalla, uno de los dos sale perdiendo: o el efecto, o el discurso.

----------


## Tovaric

> Soy un desastre explicándome. :-D
> 
> Tovaric, no pretendía poner en juicio tus conocimientos o ausencia de ellos, pues no es asunto mío.
> 
> Mi duda es: en el caso que nos cuentas, el mensaje a transmitir es importante. Y, siendo así, es lo que ha de quedar en el recuerdo, más que la propia magia. Y no tengo claro si ésa es tu intención, más allá de buscar una justificación verbal sobre lo que sucede en tus manos. A lo que me refería es: cuando la charla cobra demasiada trascendencia, y no está suficientemente enraizada con el efecto, ambos tienden a disociarse y, en la batalla, uno de los dos sale perdiendo: o el efecto, o el discurso.



jjajaja, no pasa nada Iban, no me he tomado a mal tu comentario, ni mucho menos. Sólo exponerte que al llevar poco tiempo con la magia tengo muchas limitaciones. Y la verdad es visto de la manera que lo expones seguramente tengas toda la razón y quizás en este juego en concreto, la charla al ser tan pedagógica pueda que le haga sombra a la magia. Tendré que poner mucho énfasis en el momento en que se produzca la magia. Además la magia se produce justo al final de la charla (en este caso) por lo que creo que se minimizará lo que comentas. En el resto de la función casi no hay charlas "tan importantes por así decirlo" por lo que creo que la magia sale ganando.

De todas formas Iban, muchas gracias por hacerme pensar, esto que comentas sin duda me servirá para cuando tenga que montar rutinas en el futuro.

Un gran saludo

----------

